# Decent electric shaver??



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

Looking for a decent one, don't mind spending good money if it's worth it

Any recommendation?


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Rather than an electric shaver, have you thought about getting a decent wet shave razor and brush? I used to get really bad shaving rash, then started wet shaving properly (i.e. no dodgy multi-blad Gilettes) and have no problems now. Just a word of warning - it's easy to get hooked and spend a lot of money on stuff, just like detailing! If you want some advice on what to get to start, I'm happy to give.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

For me, it's always a Braun, and the new smart foil suit's me just fine. .


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmm not an electric shaver, more a beard trimmer but I use the Wahl Peanut, I think its brilliant.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

billybadger said:


> Rather than an electric shaver, have you thought about getting a decent wet shave razor and brush? I used to get really bad shaving rash, then started wet shaving properly (i.e. no dodgy multi-blad Gilettes) and have no problems now. Just a word of warning - it's easy to get hooked and spend a lot of money on stuff, just like detailing! If you want some advice on what to get to start, I'm happy to give.


+1

There are a few of us on here that prefer a "proper" shave...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160394

:thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> +1
> 
> There are a few of us on here that prefer a "proper" shave...
> 
> ...


That should keep him busy reading through 99 page's. .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

G.P said:


> That should keep him busy reading through 99 page's. .


:lol:

I know, nearly 1,000 posts on there... and nothing to do with his question about elec shavers...

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm still tinkering with the idea of a double edged safety razor. But as stated above its easy to spend £100's on it lol


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> I'm still tinkering with the idea of a double edged safety razor. But as stated above its easy to spend £100's on it lol


Just like detailing! But you could spend no more than £100 and get a decent razor, a decent brush, some blades and a cream / soap which is all you need to get started. After that it's up to you how much you spend


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

G.P said:


> For me, it's always a Braun, and the new smart foil suit's me just fine. .


same :thumb:


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

billybadger said:


> Just like detailing! But you could spend no more than £100 and get a decent razor, a decent brush, some blades and a cream / soap which is all you need to get started. After that it's up to you how much you spend


Cheers billy, please guide me to some of this stuff as I currently wet shave but always end up with cuts and razor burn etc. I'm happy to stick with proper shaving if I had the right gear.


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

sladey said:


> Cheers billy, please guide me to some of this stuff as I currently wet shave but always end up with cuts and razor burn etc. I'm happy to stick with proper shaving if I had the right gear.


No worries. If I were you I'd have a look at the badgerandblade forum to get some more ideas but I've put some ideas below:

Razor: Merkur razors are very good, maybe a 38 to start with?
Brush: loads of choice, the Kent BK2 are meant to be good starters
Cream: Proraso is a good starter, as are the Taylors creams
Blades: I would start with Derby blades, or you could get a sample pack and try a few

That's all you actually need to get started - all the rest of the stuff is just nice to have. You can't go wrong with the whole Proraso range: I use their cream, their pre/post shave and their aftershave balm.

For tips on how to wet shave, search for 'mantic' on youtube.

Hope that helps! BB


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

Proper wet shaving is amazing! Couldn't believe the difference when I discovered it and I'm only using the cheapest stuff I could get hold of. 

£5 DE Safety razor from Boots, Wilkinson Sword shaving cream (£2 from tesco) and a cheap shaving brush (less than a quid). Have a watch of some youtube videos and you'll get the hang of it.

The misses just treated me to a proper badger hair brush and to be fair the difference is amazing.


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

*TQ* said:


> Proper wet shaving is amazing! Couldn't believe the difference when I discovered it and I'm only using the cheapest stuff I could get hold of.
> 
> £5 DE Safety razor from Boots, Wilkinson Sword shaving cream (£2 from tesco) and a cheap shaving brush (less than a quid). Have a watch of some youtube videos and you'll get the hang of it.
> 
> The misses just treated me to a proper badger hair brush and to be fair the difference is amazing.


Might give this a go to get used to the process. Where did u get the brush mate ?


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

They do the cheap ones in Wilkinsons, Boots, bigger Tescos etc...

I don't know where my misses got the badger hair brush but I'd imagine eBay knowing her.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I actually enjoy shaving now I have moved over to decent quality kit and went back to wet shaving.

Much better skin and a much smoother shave, now down to one or two little nicks per shave


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

billybadger said:


> No worries. If I were you I'd have a look at the badgerandblade forum to get some more ideas but I've put some ideas below:
> 
> Razor: Merkur razors are very good, maybe a 38 to start with?
> Brush: loads of choice, the Kent BK2 are meant to be good starters
> ...


Well... I've kitted myself up with most of the above, spent around £70 in all but should all be worth it in the end.

Looking forward to my first shave with it


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Definitely worth it. Just take it slow the first time, and don't press too hard - let the weight of the razor do all the work.


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

Well... Tried it out. Went fairly well! Only bit I struggled with was the neck angles, this is where I usually get shaving rash etc.


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

sladey said:


> Well... Tried it out. Went fairly well! Only bit I struggled with was the neck angles, this is where I usually get shaving rash etc.


Nice one! Doing my neck caused me problems to start with - after a while you get to know what works for you. As my awkward hairs grow every which way, it's impossible to go WTG, XTG, ATG ... so now I just shave upwards towards my jaw and that does the job. You could go to a proper barber for a wet shave and, if they're any good, they will be able to tell you the direction your hair grows in and give you some pointers.

The other thing I'd say is try not to shave every day if you can - I normally shave every other day and not at all at the weekends to give my skin a chance to recover.

Now you just need to expand your shaving collection like your detailing collection


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, as above.... a lot of people think their facial hair grows all the same way and they can shave the same... usually not the case...

spend some time really looking at what way the hair grows on your neck, and adjust your technique from there...

I also find it helps me if I look up and pull the skin down a little bit... 

:thumb:


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys, having a nightmare with my neck. Left it two days as I had a few sore bits from the first time round but it's just opened them up again. The rest of my face is fine, I have got a really close shave above my lip, my chin etc but the neck is really sensitive. I seem to have a few more nicks this time compared to the first too! Should I leave shaving until its all healed up?


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

sladey said:


> Guys, having a nightmare with my neck. Left it two days as I had a few sore bits from the first time round but it's just opened them up again. The rest of my face is fine, I have got a really close shave above my lip, my chin etc but the neck is really sensitive. I seem to have a few more nicks this time compared to the first too! Should I leave shaving until its all healed up?


It was the same for me - took me a while to get my neck right. If you can leave it for a few days, then do. I'm not sure if you're trying to get it all off in one go ('pass' in shaving terms) - just have a really light pressure and don't worry about going once, putting some more lather on, then going again. I think I said before that when I started out I resorted to shaving at night so I had more time and then could wash any blood off in the morning 

Stick with it though - I've been doing it over 4 years now and wouldn't shave any other way now


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

I used about 3 passes in total but my neck is sore on one side in particular. I left it 2 days this time so I might wait 3 or 4 now to allow it to heal. I'm not talking a bloodbath but about 4 or 5 cuts that seem to re open.



billybadger said:


> It was the same for me - took me a while to get my neck right. If you can leave it for a few days, then do. I'm not sure if you're trying to get it all off in one go ('pass' in shaving terms) - just have a really light pressure and don't worry about going once, putting some more lather on, then going again. I think I said before that when I started out I resorted to shaving at night so I had more time and then could wash any blood off in the morning
> 
> Stick with it though - I've been doing it over 4 years now and wouldn't shave any other way now


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

An alum block is good to have to close up any cuts - they're really cheap and very effective


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

I used a little of the proraso cut healer gel at the mo. Its like super glue lol


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

sladey said:


> I used a little of the proraso cut healer gel at the mo. Its like super glue lol


Can't go wrong with the Proraso!!


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

Trying to work out the best way to hold the razor so I don't apply pressure


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

sladey said:


> Trying to work out the best way to hold the razor so I don't apply pressure


Just place the razor at the bottom of your neck, with your spare hand pull your skin taut, then gently pull the razor up.

You could always try it without a blade in to get an idea of different pressures


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

Cheers, also how many shaves should I expect to get out of one blade?


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

sladey said:


> Cheers, also how many shaves should I expect to get out of one blade?


Hard one to answer that - I normally change mine every 2 weeks or so, but then I'm not shaving every day. Tbh sometimes I can't remember when I last changed it so it could have been in there for weeks and still shaving ok!!


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

Having let my beard grow for a few extra days, I have noted that the hairs on both sides of my neck seem to grow towards my ear lobe from my chin.

So ill attempt to shave wtg in that direction


----------

